# A/C Questions



## stmartinez (Jan 28, 2010)

A few questions regarding the A/C in my 07. Automatic climate control.

A couple of months back the A/C quit blowing cold. It didn't really blow ice cold before then, but it was serviceable. Anyway, the vents still blow fine, but only the two near me ever get cold and it's not very often.

I put r134a in the system about 3 weeks ago and that solved the problem for about a week, but now it's not blowing cold again. I fear I might have overcharged it.

When the A/C turns on, I get a low grumble from the engine bay.

Sorry the thoughts are so random, but that's all the info I have.

Please help. Thanks.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

id check for leaks first. look for seepage around the manifold. thats where the hard lines mount to the compressor. then look for breaks or cracks in the rubber lines.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Best thing to do would be to get a set of AC pressure gauges on it. Freon generally never has to be refilled or replaced in a system unless there is a leak or the system is "opened" for repairs.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

this isnt an r12 (freon) system. r134 can and will leak right thru a hose or past a seal a lot easier than r12 because the molecules are smaller. gauges on an r134 system are nowhere near as reliable as on an r12 system.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, R-134a freon molecules are smaller than those of R-12. I agree that there is likely a leak in the system. Regardless, the only way to get a true read on the system is with a set of high and low AC pressure gauges. It's the only way of knowing if the freon is over or undercharged.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

btw - as an fyi - freon is the trademarked brand name for r12. r134a is different than freon. just sayin.


----------

